# One week before her wedding



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got this from my fb page I follow Today show au.
School cleaner charged with murder of missing NSW bride-to-be Stephanie Scott - 9news.com.au

Anyone in NSW yes I know New South Wales if you can help in any way please help.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

You guys in Sydney let me know if Ben Fordham on 2GB talks about this I listen a little but with me in savings time and down under back to standard it sets me back 2 hours.
He used to be on today.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in Australia, and everyone is so shocked and saddened at this. It's so terribly sad 

Everyone's talking about it, so if you miss it on the radio show, you can find it on just about any other medium.

Last I heard they've found her car, but still not her body. The man arrested and charged with her murder had photos of a body on his mobile phone though


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

frusdil said:


> I'm in Australia, and everyone is so shocked and saddened at this. It's so terribly sad
> 
> Everyone's talking about it, so if you miss it on the radio show, you can find it on just about any other medium.
> 
> Last I heard they've found her car, but still not her body. The man arrested and charged with her murder had photos of a body on his mobile phone though


What compels someone to do this.
Thanks for an update.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sadly they found her

No Cookies | Perth Now


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Social media turns yellow for bride-to-be Stephanie Scott


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I cried again...
Leeton in mourning | Videos | Today | 9Jumpin


----------



## Colonel Angus (Apr 11, 2015)

May she be in God's loving arms.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Bloody tragedy. 

I'm sorry, but where the hell was God when this happened to her? The bastard abducted, probably raped her, killed her and BURNT her body.

Scum should rot in hell.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in NSW. Just so sad. My heart breaks for her fiance. There have been some pictures of him at mourning events and he just looks so broken and distraught, just heart breaking to see


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

QuietSoul said:


> I'm in NSW. Just so sad. My heart breaks for her fiance. There have been some pictures of him at mourning events and he just looks so broken and distraught, just heart breaking to see


I'm in Aus too mate  Bloody terrible what happened to her.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

frusdil said:


> I'm in Aus too mate  Bloody terrible what happened to her.


Okay the bali nine do not deserve the death penalty for dealing drugs.
I know you guys do not have the death penalty but in this specific case I would hope you could create a "special circumstance" clause like the state of California has.

I hope the fiance has someone with him like a suicide watch.
God bless both families.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is his fb page which links to hers

https://www.facebook.com/aaron.leesonwoolley?fref=ts


----------

